# One UGLY coyote!



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

It look's like it was in a fire.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

.....or a coyote mated with one of those dreadful Chinese Crested dogs.










_/O _/O _/O


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

For comparison:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Pretty nasty lookin' feller


----------

